# Mc34063



## BKAR (May 19, 2011)

Una vez me encontre un converdor DC DC de auto.





obviamente no es el de la imagen, 
bueno lo desarme, y encontré el pequeño MC34063 (8 patitas),
me pregunte si es que funcionaba como regulador de voltaje, asi que me puse a indagar en el datasheet  y me quede maravillado, sus configuraciones: regulador de voltaje, elevador de voltaje, inversor de voltaje..

lo que quisiera saber, si tienen algún diseño ya echo de esas configuraciones todo en uno, eso es lo que quiero hacer

Seria un bonito proyecto


----------



## kuropatula (May 19, 2011)

Si, hay muchas cosas parecidas, no es para nada simple, sobre todo la parte del transformador. En el foro hay varios temas relacionados. El tema se llama fuentes conmutadas o SMPS por sus siglas en ingés.
Saludos


----------



## BKAR (May 19, 2011)

kuropatula dijo:


> Si, hay muchas cosas parecidas, no es para nada simple, sobre todo la parte del transformador. En el foro hay varios temas relacionados. El tema se llama fuentes conmutadas o SMPS por sus siglas en ingés.
> Saludos




Transformador?
 no entiendo al parte del trasformador


----------



## pandacba (May 19, 2011)

Las aplicaciones de este integrado estan prevista para trabajar con una inductancia no con transformador es decir como elevador y como reductor, maneja hasta 1.5A sin utilzar transistor externo y tiene un diodo rápido de generos coriente....


Te recomiendo ir al sitio de ON semi, ex Motorola alli encontrara la hoja de datos del mismo y una muy buena nota de aplicación para ese dsipositivo, por otro lado en la red hay numerosos soft tantao para descarga como par uso en linea para el cálculo de los muy pocos componentes externos que lleva y se los


----------



## kuropatula (May 20, 2011)

Si, es verdad, me refería a transformador cuando estas fuentes convierten desde 220V. No es utilizan los transformadores típicos


----------



## R-Mario (May 20, 2011)

Pues yo tengo varios de estos y son muy bueno alcanzan un 90% de eficiencia, excelente para aplicaciones portables, hay una pagina en internet no recuerdo la direccion donde un cuate hizo una aplicacion para calcular todos los componentes necesarios, ademas no es nada caro en mexico cuesta 15 pesos, el unico problema es conseguir la bobina, o puedes hacerla pero necesitas un medidor de bobinas o al hay se va, yo uso las bobinas que luego reciclo de las fuentes


----------



## pandacba (May 20, 2011)

Si el interes es trabajar en fuentes conmutadas hay que tenr un inductametro is o si, si te falta eso es como querer hacer electrónica sin un tester, cirugia sin un escalpelo.....

Por aque se consiguen desde 60-70 dólares....


----------



## BKAR (May 22, 2011)

Hora que he investigado mas me doy Cuenta el MC34063 es muy popular


----------



## pandacba (May 22, 2011)

tambien ha sido utilzado comercialmente, por sus alta eficiencia y fiabilidad, en reemplazo donde los reguladores fijos no pueden soportar la disipación de potencia obtener 12V a partir de 18 a 300 mA implican 1.8W que el los fijos no soportan y en el caso de 5V a 100ma 1.3W a 200mA2.6W y a 300mA 3.9W alli es donde tiene su gran ventaja.
También ha sido muy utilzado en las main board de PC  llevando varios por placa


----------



## BKAR (May 22, 2011)

si antes hubiera sabido del MC34063 me hubiera ahorrado mucho trabajo en proyectos anteriores...

 mmmm eso no sabia ..hora de desarmar mi placa jaja


----------



## pandacba (May 23, 2011)

Es una lástima que no te hubieras enterado. ya que ese CI no es nuevo existe hace bastante tiempo en el mercado y hay otro como el MC34163, que maneja hasta 3.4A sin transistor externo


----------



## AleSergi (Dic 7, 2015)

Pregunta, estoy en eso de armar un controlador para  leds de 1W 350mW, esos de alto brillo, empleo el mc34063 como fuente de corriente, ya lo tengo funcionando en la protoboard, voy por una pequeñisima PCB, y quiero poner el tornillo que sujeta al inductor como en la figura,  también sujetará la placa en su alojamiento.

No saben si afectará al funcionamiento del inductor ese tornillo/tuerca ahí, entiendo que el toroide es un circuito magnético cerrado sobre sí mísmo, pero...  ¿alguna data?


----------



## ricbevi (Dic 7, 2015)

AleSergi dijo:


> Pregunta, estoy en eso de armar un controlador para  leds de 1W 350mW, esos de alto brillo, empleo el mc34063 como fuente de corriente, ya lo tengo funcionando en la protoboard, voy por una pequeñisima PCB, y quiero poner el tornillo que sujeta al inductor como en la figura,  también sujetará la placa en su alojamiento.
> 
> No saben si afectará al funcionamiento del inductor ese tornillo/tuerca ahí, entiendo que el toroide es un circuito magnético cerrado sobre sí mísmo, pero...  ¿alguna data?
> 
> http://s879.photobucket.com/user/millwood99/media/LEDDriver-ncp3065.jpg.htmlhttp://i879.photobucket.com/albums/ab356/millwood99/LEDDriver-ncp3065.jpg




Hola...No hay problema, si quieres estar mas seguro colocas un tornillo de bronce y listo.
Saludos.

Ric.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 8, 2015)

La física dice que no debería afectar , solo afectaría si cerraras una espira , pero podés poner cómo te dice Ricbevi , de bronce , aluminio , plástico . . . ¿ Por que no un precinto ?


----------



## TRILO-BYTE (Dic 8, 2015)

y este pequeño chip 
me serviria para hacer un elevador de voltaje no se 12v a 50v?

no se nada de como hacer un transformador toroidal


----------



## ricbevi (Dic 8, 2015)

TRILO-BYTE dijo:


> y este pequeño chip
> me serviria para hacer un elevador de voltaje no se 12v a 50v?
> 
> no se nada de como hacer un transformador toroidal



Utiliza el buscador del foro y hay mucha información sobre fuentes Step Up
En cuanto a usar un inductor cuyo núcleo tenga la forma toroidal, debes evaluar todas las posibilidades, ventajas y desventajas y usar el que mas te convenga. 
Generalmente es mas complicado hacerlo de esa forma y no se justifica pero hay que ver cada caso en particular.

Ric.


----------

